# Petition for large scale spindrift



## kidcury (Jun 26, 2008)

Now that Moebius are releasing there large scale flying sub, how about a petition to get them to do a large scale spindrift. Land of the giants was as popular as voyage to the bottom of the sea, and i think they still have licence to do Irwin allen models. (correct me if im wrong) Kidcury


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

kidcury said:


> Land of the giants was as popular as voyage to the bottom of the sea.........


 :lol: Hardly. But, I'd like a Spindrift too.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: Kidcury,
I'm amongst the first in line to want a nice, large-scale (1/24 would be great) Spindrift. 
However, this subject has been raised so many times over the past couple of years on this board that I think it's safe to assume that Frank (Moebius) is already well aware of the desire and market for it, and our esteemed moderator is fully aware of it, too, and is getting burnt out on the subject of good ol' "Flight 612" and justifiably treats it as a "dead horse beating" issue.
Rest assured, that IF AND WHEN a high-quality, large scale Spindrift (with detailed first season interior and sliding, operable main hatch) is ever produced by Moebius, we on this board will be amongst the first to receive this (utterly heart-pumpingly fantastic!) news. :wave:


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

You know, I've been very please with Moebius' progress and selections thus far. It's their business and I highly doubt they don't know a large Spindrift or new Jupiter 2 is on the wish list. I'm not sure a petition would tell them what they aready know, but hey do whatever you want. Me I got plenty to build. And Frank if you're reading this,thanks for all you've done so far and yet to come. Merry Christmas.

Rogue


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I agree with Seaview and RogueJ. I'm sure that Frank and Dave know it's a wanted kit, and I'm also sure that if they decide to produce it, they'll let us know when they're ready.
Moebius have given us more than we could have wished for already!

Chris.


----------



## jxwright (Dec 15, 2008)

The Fantastic Voyage Proteus sub in styrene would be cool!


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Try to remember, when you start a petition, you are generally trying to force someone into doing something they ordinarily wouldn't. As Mr. Carnegie would say, this is not the way to "make friends and influence people".

Dave has worked with at least two major model companies we know of, and Frank, before Moebius, ran a very successful online business. Rest assured, they keep a close watch on the market, and I'm sure, knowing how hard an Irwin Allen license is to get, that they will take the utmost advantage of it.

So let's not take any votes, or sign any petitions. Let's just just stick our heads up occasionally (say every six months or so) and say, "Guys, we're still here. If you're considering a Spindrift, we're still interested," and let them do their jobs.

Don't push Dave to the point he starts throwing things. He has a wicked fastball. :wave:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Frank and Dave have right here at their disposall ,the perfect avenue for our wishes. When they want our opinions they'll ask. Be thankful for what we have. Wait and see what surprises they might have up their collective sleeves. No poker player worth his salt shows his hand. Likewise for savy businessmen.
Rock on Moebius !


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I realize large scale kits are the "trend" lately and are quite popular, but I'd rather cast my vote for more reasonably-sized kits because the size of kits like Moebius' Seaview and Flying Sub prevents me from buying them. And, yes, I also realize I'm in the minority with regards to this preference.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Zombie_61 said:


> I realize large scale kits are the "trend" lately and are quite popular, but I'd rather cast my vote for more reasonably-sized kits...
> 
> I second that! Where exactly do you put a 16" Flying Sub on a 12" shelf? Before you say it, I know it's only a 4'' difference. It's just too big for me. And before you say it, I won't buy it. Now that's not knocking Moebius or anyone that likes BIG. It's just too big for me and Zombie! Moebius gives what the majority wants. I would like to have seen something between the Aurora/Monogram and the Moebius that's all.
> 
> Merry Chirstmas to all and to all a Happy New Year. May Santa dump a ton of models on you head.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

hal9001 said:


> Zombie_61 said:
> 
> 
> > I realize large scale kits are the "trend" lately and are quite popular, but I'd rather cast my vote for more reasonably-sized kits...
> ...


----------



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

I bought the Seaview five minutes after finding out it existed in the first place! I walked into my hobby shop and they had one up for sale. The guy told me that they'd gotten three in that day, he bought one and the other two went to the shelf. One sold about an hour later, I bought the last one about ten minutes after that!

I can't wait for the Flying Sub, but I do have a problem with kits that are "too" big - I have a 2 foot J2, and have no idea where i'll put it when it is done. But 13 inches isn't all that big. Heck, I managed to find room for a 3 foot Seaview. (There is a BIG difference, however, between a 3 foot long/few inch diameter tube and a 2 foot diameter circle!)


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Who owns the rights to the Proteus? 20th Century Fox?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

hal9001 said:


> I second that! Where exactly do you put a 16" Flying Sub on a 12" shelf? Before you say it, I know it's only a 4'' difference ...


Well, as you may know, I'm the first guy here to whine about only having 12" deep shelves. But _in this particular case_ the flying sub will be on a stand that will allow a bit of the model to hang out over the edge of the shelf. 

I never said I don't want a model to be bigger than 12", as long as it still fits on a 12" shelf. So, for example, a 24" J2 would be out of the question. But a 14" FS on a stand is just fine.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

John P said:


> Well, as you may know, I'm the first guy here to whine about only having 12" deep shelves. But _in this particular case_ the flying sub will be on a stand that will allow a bit of the model to hang out over the edge of the shelf.
> 
> I never said I don't want a model to be bigger than 12", as long as it still fits on a 12" shelf. So, for example, a 24" J2 would be out of the question. But a 14" FS on a stand is just fine.


John -- 

I'm amazed!!! 

--Henry


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here ya go boys...Before Dave shuts down the thread..

A 3' Replica cast off the Original 3' Hero Miniature..

I would make room on my shelf for this Beauty!!!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks for the new desktop background, Mr. McCartney!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Seaview said:


> Thanks for the new desktop background, Mr. McCartney!


Your Welome Sir!!!

Isn't she a beauty!!!!!!!!

Love that Ship! Classi 1960's ! Just Like the Flying Sub. As They were both made by the same gentleman !

*HAPPY HOLIDAYS GUYS!*


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Weve plowed this ground before, the mule's gone lame!
We know all about Spindrift. 
If - when we decide that Spindrift kit makes sense, we'll let y-all know.
Until then.......thread closed!


----------

